# RX200 dodgy battery connection



## gatecrasherza1 (15/4/16)

Hi all, 

Need some help, took my batteries out last night to charge. Now when I insert them back the mod don't power on, when I moved the front battery around slightly I get power.

Not sure what to do.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Aweh, that sort of thing would terrify me, no idea though. Hope someone can assist!


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

i had that with my dna200 - i have a pair of batteries that just refuse to work unless the front battery is pulled a bit. i eventually landed up using them in the rx and getting new ones for the dna200

best thing is to inspect the batteries and see that none of the terminals have been pushed in, perhaps rotate the batteries and see if that helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/4/16)

If still not firing properly after following @shaunnadan advice. Return to vendor for replacement


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (15/4/16)

Problem is a bought second hand from a forum member. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (15/4/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Problem is a bought second hand from a forum member.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Ouch. Hope it's just batteries.
I use greenies married and second married set is brownies. No problems. Check batteries


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (15/4/16)

But I did notice one of the batteries contact point is dented 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> But I did notice one of the batteries contact point is dented
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


can you post a pic ?


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (15/4/16)

My phone camera is broken, I used a small piece of metal to assist with the contact and it sorted the problem. So seems to be a dodgy battery 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------

